# Richard Schaefer Announces Leaving Golden Boy



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Tweeted by Fat Dan. 

Discuss.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gonna be interesting at the very least.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

ok.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

And needless to say, he'll take the Al Haymon associated fighters with him.


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Tweeted by Fat Dan.
> 
> Discuss.


Wonder if he's leaving or got fired... Oscar needs to sue his ass for all the money he is going to lose for golden boy.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Great news; Oscar is ending the cold war


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> Wonder if he's leaving or got fired... Oscar needs to sue his ass for all the money he is going to lose for golden boy.


I think it was a well-orchestrated departure. Freed all of GBP's best names from being in a tied contract, right before he sets off to start or join a new promotional outfit.

*Mayweather Promotions - The Past, Present & Future of Boxing*


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

All I know for certain is that there will.certainly be a few lawyers extremely happy with this news cause the lawsuits are inevitably gonna start rolling out.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

gr8 now another company will show to stop making the best fights happen


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this better not fuck up the golden boy fighters tied with haymon!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayweather Promotions about to get a promoter and license and not be a figurename. Haymon gonna be getting sued for being both promoter and manager (dunno how they prove it) and Oscar gonna start hanging with Bob more often.


Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I suppose we can get Donaire/Mares now - oh.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Great news; Oscar is ending the cold war
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But has he got any fighters?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

mayweather promotions about to take over if they get schaefer


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think it was a well-orchestrated departure. Freed all of GBP's best names from being in a tied contract, right before he sets off tor join a new promotional outfit.
> 
> *Mayweather Promotions - The Past, Present & Future of Boxing*


I don't see how it's well orchestrated, being that is blatantly obvious that he is in cahoots with another promotional company. As the CEO of a company you have fiduciary duty to that said company. He breached his contract in some fashion.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this another sign of the doors being knocked down?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Good.


Now we can make the Pacman v Money fight.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> Good.
> 
> Now we can make the Pacman v Money fight.


Sure...


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> I don't see how it's well orchestrated, being that is blatantly obvious that he is in cahoots with another promotional company. As the CEO of a company you have fiduciary duty to that said company. He breached his contract in some fashion.


Well-orchestrated in the sense that most of the fighters have signed with Al Haymon, who I'm guessing has then advised them to limit their contracts to GBP on a fight-by-fight basis; giving them the flexibility to leave for another promoter any time they want. Technically, it's Al Haymon, the manager of the fighters (and not legally binded to Oscar/GBP), that has done this. Richard can claim to be free of any wrong-doing. All he's done is have a falling out with Oscar and left the company. Or sacked. Or whatever the case. He's a free agent, despite what you and I obviously know.

That's just my speculation, though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The excrement made physical contact with a hydro-electric powered oscillating air current distribution device


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Sure...


Of course.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

This is a good thing. Schaefer's an incompetent idiot. This dude's supposed to be running the company yet gbp only has exclusive contracts with a handful of fighters? The shit doesn't even make sense. What the fuck was he doing? What was he thinking?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> This is a good thing. Schaefer's an incompetent idiot. This dude's supposed to be running the company yet gbp only has exclusive contracts with a handful of fighters? The shit doesn't even make sense. What the fuck was he doing? What was he thinking?


Haymon has more pull. He could easily just go to DiBella(like he did with Berto initially). What can GBP do? Say no to the fees they were getting?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Golden boy is shit without Haymon fighters. Canelo and....?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

No compete clause means schaeffers going back to banking

Sianarra


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> This is a good thing. Schaefer's an incompetent idiot. This dude's supposed to be running the company yet gbp only has exclusive contracts with a handful of fighters? The shit doesn't even make sense. What the fuck was he doing? What was he thinking?


That's why oscars lawyer is on schaeffers ass

Richard can quit and run but he can't hide


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> Wonder if he's leaving or got fired... Oscar needs to sue his ass for all the money he is going to lose for golden boy.


sue on what grounds?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> All I know for certain is that there will.certainly be a few lawyers extremely happy with this news cause the lawsuits are inevitably gonna start rolling out.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk





Vano-irons said:


> The excrement made physical contact with a hydro-electric powered oscillating air current distribution device


:deal It's going to get messy before it gets resolved. Possibly a new Cold War in which Oscar and Bob work together, but Schaefer doesn't work with anybody.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think this was a pretty bad move for GBP the company though. They were pushing Top Rank to the edge and HBO was starting to struggle without Golden Boy's stable. They got kicked off of HBO, but it seemed like their strategy was to force HBO to let them back on by minimizing Top Rank and take a bigger market share from HBO. They even stole Adonis Stevenson from HBO and you'd bet they would have kept doing that with other fighters until HBO wilted. 

Also Pacquiao's decision to resign with Top Rank isn't nearly as bad looking back since he can stay with TR and still fight Golden Boy fighters. 

BUT boxing fans will get the biggest benefit from this imo as we'll see more GBP vs TR fights now like Pacquiao vs Khan, Garcia vs Provodnikov, Santa Cruz vs Rigo(He's leaving TR anyways), etc


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> BUT boxing fans will get the biggest benefit from this imo as we'll see more GBP vs TR fights now like Pacquiao vs Khan, Garcia vs Provodnikov, Santa Cruz vs Rigo(He's leaving TR anyways), etc


That's all contingent on Bob working with Al, something he's shown absolutely no interest in doing. For some reason though Top Rank refusing to work with biggest managerial stable in the sport doesn't get labeled as "bad for boxing," a stark contrast to the outrage over one fighter making promotional demands of another.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Featherweight tourney coming up with 
Lomachenko
Walters
Gradovich
Donaire
Ronny Rios
Abner Mares


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

poorface said:


> That's all contingent on Bob working with Al, something he's shown absolutely no interest in doing. For some reason though Top Rank refusing to work with biggest managerial stable in the sport doesn't get labeled as "bad for boxing," a stark contrast to the outrage over one fighter making promotional demands of another.


:yep well you know how those double standards are


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Haymon has more pull. He could easily just go to DiBella(like he did with Berto initially). What can GBP do? Say no to the fees they were getting?


Haymon's probably just a slick talker who has a killer rep. At the end of the day, gbp can cut the middle man (Haymon) out and negotiate with the fighters directly.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

hahahah, mass desertion from GBP after Oskie surrendered to TR!!

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Haymon has more pull. He could easily just go to DiBella(like he did with Berto initially). What can GBP do? Say no to the fees they were getting?


They can call Haymons bluff. Sure, he might do it a few times, but after a few flops he'd come crawling back to gbp. They're the juggernaut of promoters. Dibella is chicken scrap. He's the reason Martinez and them never made it big.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> hahahah, mass desertion from GBP after Oskie surrendered to TR!!
> 
> sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


And where do you think they're going? There is nowhere to go.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

De la Hoya doesnt have a clue how run a business. He was just a figurehead. Schaefer was the brains behind *golden boy. Going to be interesting to see how this plays out*


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I have not read all the details but this is by far the worst new to me. Unless this ends up like one of those ploys where one company splits it's self up into two and creates artificial beef with each other for marketing purposes then this just sucks.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hoooly shit.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> De la Hoya doesnt have a clue how run a business. He was just a figurehead. Schaefer was the brains behind *golden boy. Going to be interesting to see how this plays out*


He's the brains behind the company and somehow they only have a deal with a handful of fighters? That tells me that he didn't know what he was doing. Oscar should've fired him a long time ago.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> He's the brains behind the company and somehow they only have a deal with a handful of fighters? That tells me that he didn't know what he was doing. Oscar should've fired him a long time ago.


While Oscar was partying, snorting coke, cheating on his wife and drinking Shaefer was building the company and turning profits year after year. Helping set records along the way and making some great fights. Don't know the details of contracts and if you can provide a credible source regarding contracts of all of GBP fighters then that would be gladly appreciated.

Also Haymon if having his guys not sign a long term contract deserves a round of applause bc it actually gives the fighter more power. Remember these Promoters are suppose to work for the fighter. Not the other way around.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

I bet you guys anything that OscR personally negotiated with Canelo. Best move he ever made. He better pray to god that Canelo doesn't lose to Lara.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:think


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> They can call Haymons bluff. Sure, he might do it a few times, but after a few flops he'd come crawling back to gbp. They're the juggernaut of promoters. Dibella is chicken scrap. He's the reason Martinez and them never made it big.


Who did GBP build into a star for Haymon? Haymon is the best because he can get premium cable networks to pay top dollar for his fighters. The promoter means absolutely nothing in this equation. Very few of Haymon's fighters are actual gate draws.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

dlh and don king mark it


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> While Oscar was partying, snorting coke, cheating on his wife and drinking Shaefer was building the company and turning profits year after year. Helping set records along the way and making some great fights. Don't know the details of contracts and if you can provide a credible source regarding contracts of all of GBP fighters then that would be gladly appreciated.
> 
> Also Haymon if having his guys not sign a long term contract deserves a round of applause bc it actually gives the fighter more power. Remember these Promoters are suppose to work for the fighter. Not the other way around.


That's true. That's very true. As CEO of gbp however, dicks job was to secure the fighters for as long as possible. He was supposed to be looking out the company's interests.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The cold war is officially over. With the exception of Mayweather fighting any Arum fighters, but aside from that we will start seeing HBO vs. Showtime guys. 
Richard will never be a boxing promoter/ceo of a boxing company again. 

Not too bad a deal, I like Richard buy I am a boxing fan first so I am excited for all the potential fights.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> That's true. That's very true. As CEO of gbp however, dicks job was to secure the fighters for as long as possible. He was supposed to be looking out the company's interests.


His job was to maximize profits, regardless of whether that entailed signing guys to long term deals or not. Given the growth of the company with him at the head, I'd say that does indicate he knew what he was doing.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> The cold war is officially over. With the exception of Mayweather fighting any Arum fighters, but aside from that we will start seeing HBO vs. Showtime guys.
> Richard will never be a boxing promoter again.
> 
> Not too bad a deal, I like Richard buy I am a boxing fan first so I am excited for all the potential fights.


Bob still refuses to work with Al. Your declarations are more than hasty.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> That's true. That's very true. As CEO of gbp however, dicks job was to secure the fighters for as long as possible. He was supposed to be looking out the company's interests.


A company's soul purpose is to profit and Shaefer did a great job at that and I don't know what the contract details are for all of these guys are. Haymon's job is to advise his guys and get them the most money possible and he does that and it doesn't matter if they are signed with GBP, Top Rank or someone else. Oscar is willing to work with Top Rank which is a good thing but who does Bob have now? I would love to see Bradley vs Garcia, Manny vs Khan or Broner. There are only a few fights left with a few guys at Top Rank. Arum is still going to have to give a little. All these promoters can fuck off though if you ask me.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> Bob still refuses to work with Al. Your declarations are more than hasty.


Nah, Oscar has been working towards this for a few months. Its obviously coming, Bob knows his ship is sinking and Al seems solid all around no reason it wont happen especially since Oscar wants it so badly.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

poorface said:


> His job was to maximize profits, regardless of whether that entailed signing guys to long term deals or not. Given the growth of the company with him at the head, I'd say that does indicate he knew what he was doing.


Man, if gbp is left without a stable, I'd have to disagree. The long term health of a company is always more important.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Nah, Oscar has been working towards this for a few months. Its obviously coming, Bob knows his ship is sinking and Al seems solid all around no reason it wont happen especially since Oscar wants it so badly.


Literally nothing Oscar and Bob have said or done indicates anything about the possibility of Top Rank ever again working with Haymon. At best this helps Canelo, Mares, and whoever leaves Haymon, but there's still going to be a huge pool of guys who will be closed off to one another.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Mayweather Promotions about to get a promoter and license and not be a figurename. Haymon gonna be getting sued for being both promoter and manager (dunno how they prove it) and Oscar gonna start hanging with Bob more often.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


Floyd cannot be a good promoter. He looks for big money quick. Oscar is more a business man and builds his promotional business. Many guys have tried to be promoters even Hearns and Leonard to an extent and it takes a special patience. Not many will get to the level of Bob Arum.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> Literally nothing Oscar and Bob have said or done indicates anything about the possibility of Top Rank ever again working with Haymon. At best this helps Canelo, Mares, and whoever leaves Haymon, but there's still going to be a huge pool of guys who will be closed off to one another.


Oscar literally had to throw a press conference to say that he had apologized to Bob Arum in person and that Richard didnt like it but that Oscar didnt give a shit.....and you say "literally nothing" indicates this possibility? Ok.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

So what dose DLH do now? He is not smart enough or Mentally and emotionally stable enough to run the company on his own. And if he starts messing with arum with out anyone there to watch his back he is certainly going to get raped.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Who did GBP build into a star for Haymon? Haymon is the best because he can get premium cable networks to pay top dollar for his fighters. The promoter means absolutely nothing in this equation. Very few of Haymon's fighters are actual gate draws.


I'm pretty sure Haymon negotiates the fighter's purse directly with golden boy. Gbp pays the purse. But I don't know the details of their agreements. As far as I know, Haymon s a manager. To say that the promoter means nothing in this equation is ridiculous to the point of being offensive.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Floyd cannot be a good promoter. He looks for big money quick. Oscar is more a business man and builds his promotional business. Many guys have tried to be promoters even Hearns and Leonard to an extent and it takes a special patience. Not many will get to the level of Bob Arum.


Thats the thing. Oscar didn't build shit. He was busy partying and fucking hoes. Floyd isn't a promoter and neither is Oscar. Just a face and Oscar is going to need all the help he can get.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I'm pretty sure Haymon negotiates the fighter's purse directly with golden boy. Gbp pays the purse. But I don't know the details of their agreements. As far as I know, Haymon s a manager. To say that the promoter means nothing in this equation is ridiculous to the point of being offensive.


I honestly don't give a shit about these promoters. They have ruined the sport or shall I say held it back a bit over the years. A promoters job is to simply promote the event and these fighters have been tied up in contracts, unable to get certain fights made bc promoters didn't like their cut so many times. We missed out on Jones vs Hopkins back in the early 2000's when both where on top bc of Don King wanted more money than both fighters. Haymon is getting these guys bc he is getting them paid and building a brand to bring money outside of boxing. Oscar will run GBP into the ground if he doesn't get the help.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Oscar literally had to throw a press conference to say that he had apologized to Bob Arum in person and that Richard didnt like it but that Oscar didnt give a shit.....and you say "literally nothing" indicates this possibility? Ok.


Which has absolutely nothing to do with Haymon-advised fighters. Hell the Haymon fighters which make up most of the Golden Boy stable aren't even under contract with GBP. Bob hasn't said or done anything that indicates he's ever willing to work with Haymon again, and Oscar wanting to play diplomat isn't going to change that.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> A company's soul purpose is to profit and Shaefer did a great job at that and I don't know what the contract details are for all of these guys are. Haymon's job is to advise his guys and get them the most money possible and he does that and it doesn't matter if they are signed with GBP, Top Rank or someone else. Oscar is willing to work with Top Rank which is a good thing but who does Bob have now? I would love to see Bradley vs Garcia, Manny vs Khan or Broner. There are only a few fights left with a few guys at Top Rank. Arum is still going to have to give a little. All these promoters can fuck off though if you ask me.


I think haymons job is get the best possible deal for his guys. The longer he manages to do that the better. Don't forget that he also works for the fighter. He's already stated that he's unwilling to work with arum. There's only arum and oscar. His hands are tied. Mayweather clearly doesn't want to invest too much in promotion as evidenced by his falling out with 50 cent. Oscar can't lose. Arums already told khan s monkey ass to go back to oscar. No racist.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit is either gonna get real good or real fucking bad from here on now...

Let's all hope for the best...these are some very drastic times coming...


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :think


why lie


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> Which has absolutely nothing to do with Haymon-advised fighters. Hell the Haymon fighters which make up most of the Golden Boy stable aren't even under contract with GBP. Bob hasn't said or done anything that indicates he's ever willing to work with Haymon again, and Oscar wanting to play diplomat isn't going to change that.


Sure, there will be a top rank/gbp fight before the year is over.


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> sue on what grounds?


On the grounds that Shaffer was not doing business in the best interest of golden boy by not siging these guys to an exclusive multi fight deal. But instead opting to let Haymon have his best interest take precedence over Oscars.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I think haymons job is get the best possible deal for his guys. The longer he manages to do that the better. Don't forget that he also works for the fighter. He's already stated that he's unwilling to work with arum. There's only arum and oscar. His hands are tied. Mayweather clearly doesn't want to invest too much in promotion as evidenced by his falling out with 50 cent. Oscar can't lose. Arums already told khan s monkey ass to go back to oscar. No racist.


Khan can't go back to Oscar bc he is already with GBP. Haymon is not a promoter but a manager/adviser. GBP is Khan's promoter already so Arum's comment has no substance to it. One of the reasons Arum hates Haymon is bc Haymon always whipped his ass and the negotiating table for the guys he managed. Remember you have fighters under one promoter giving 20% or 25% of their purse. You have the promoter taking in 50% while the fighters are taking their 30 and taking all the punishment.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> On the grounds that Shaffer was not doing business in the best interest of golden boy by not siging these guys to an exclusive multi fight deal. But instead opting to let Haymon have his best interest take precedence over Oscars.


Do you have a source for this? I keep reading this but nobody has a source.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Sure, there will be a top rank/gbp fight before the year is over.


Which is irrelevant to the point that Haymon/Arum will continue to exist in a state of cold war and the fact that GBP has so few guys actually under contract makes declarations of any war being over hasty at best, as I said.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Khan can't go back to Oscar bc he is already with GBP. Haymon is not a promoter but a manager/adviser. GBP is Khan's promoter already so Arum's comment has no substance to it. One of the reasons Arum hates Haymon is bc Haymon always whipped his ass and the negotiating table for the guys he managed. Remember you have fighters under one promoter giving 20% or 25% of their purse. You have the promoter taking in 50% while the fighters are taking their 30 and taking all the punishment.


I honestly don't know the details, but a lot of assholes are claiming that Khan and a lot of other so called gbp fighters had a fight by fight deal with the outfit. I think that's what arum was referring to. It makes sense for the fighters, but not for the promoters which is why I keep saying that dick Schaefer is an idiot.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

poorface said:


> Which is irrelevant to the point that Haymon/Arum will continue to exist in a state of cold war and the fact that GBP has so few guys actually under contract makes declarations of any war being over hasty at best, as I said.


Oh man, now its irrelevant? Haymon has 2 main platforms for his fighters to fight on, (HBO which they no longer fight on and SHOWTIME). They have not fought vs HBO/Top Rank fighters because Richard and GBP have not been pushing for it....thats about to change, do you not see it? Al is powerful but what choice will he have.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> On the grounds that Shaffer was not doing business in the best interest of golden boy by not siging these guys to an exclusive multi fight deal. But instead opting to let Haymon have his best interest take precedence over Oscars.


They can't sue over that. His job as CEO is to set the tone/vision for the company and help make profits. Also you have to take into account that PPV has changed the game and now these guys like Broner who are young are fighting just twice a year. Hell signing a 6 fight deal is just 3 years for these guys and if that's is all they are willing to sing then GBP has to take it in order to make money. I am not sure if GBP promotes other events outside of boxing but Shaefer did his job and can't be sued if guys don't have long term contracts.

If I went to GBP to promote some sort of event and offered to pay them 3 million then they have to take it if its no risk to them losing money short term or long term.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I honestly don't know the details, but a lot of assholes are claiming that Khan and a lot of other so called gbp fighters had a fight by fight deal with the outfit. I think that's what arum was referring to. It makes sense for the fighters, but not for the promoters which is why I keep saying that dick Schaefer is an idiot.


He may be an idiot but that idiot made profits for GBP and built the company. Those are the facts that we do know. I honestly think he has some type of feeling about Oscar bc real business men take it serious and with Oscar partying and coking it up couldn't have been good for their relationship.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> On the grounds that Shaffer was not doing business in the best interest of golden boy by not siging these guys to an exclusive multi fight deal. But instead opting to let Haymon have his best interest take precedence over Oscars.


Schaefer is still a big share holder of GBP. Thatlawsuit would go nowhere


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Do you have a source for this? I keep reading this but nobody has a source.


Oscar gave an interview about it when all the talk of the riff between him and Shaffer. It was in one of the threads here when it all went. That's what this whole thing is about man. Oscar is mad that he found out that none of haymon fighters are actually signed to GBP on an exclusive contract.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> He may be an idiot but that idiot made profits for GBP and built the company. Those are the facts that we do know. I honestly think he has some type of feeling about Oscar bc real business men take it serious and with Oscar partying and coking it up couldn't have been good for their relationship.


But he wasn't thinking long term which is more important than making a quick buck. I honestly don't think his job was that hard. I'm sure there are a lot of people out who can do it better. He's obviously not a very good negotiator.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Oh man, now its irrelevant? Haymon has 2 main platforms for his fighters to fight on, (HBO which they no longer fight on and SHOWTIME). They have not fought vs HBO/Top Rank fighters because Richard and GBP have not been pushing for it....thats about to change, do you not see it? Al is powerful but what choice will he have.


He'll go insular and work with either whatever new company springs up or with the smaller promoters like Dibella and Shaw. And he'll likely continue to have the primary support of Showtime thanks to Espinoza.

The reason Haymon guys don't fight Top Rank guys has nothing to do with Golden Boy. Bob's outright called him a scumbag and has said he'll never do business with him (probably because he tried to get his clients the most money IMO), and this held well before Haymon and Schaefer became tighter.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

FIGHTHYPE.COM @fighthype · 33m
First major impact of Schaefer leaving...expect @EddieHearn to win the purse bid for Porter vs. Brook.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> Oscar gave an interview about it when all the talk of the riff between him and Shaffer. It was in one of the threads here when it all went. That's what this whole thing is about man. Oscar is mad that he found out that none of haymon fighters are actually signed to GBP on an exclusive contract.


That's just the nature of the business when you are dealing with a smart man like Haymon. Remember GBP. Top Rank etc are promotional companies and they are paid to promote an invent and part of that money comes from the fighters. If GBP was profiting then that's the bottom line. I wouldn't advise a guy to sign a long term deal either. I think it would be different if PPV wasn't hurting the sport. Hard to sing guys to long term deals when they are fighting 2 times a year.


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Schaefer is still a big share holder of GBP. Thatlawsuit would go nowhere


I'm not a lawyer, so im not as sure as you are on whether they could win a lawsuit or not, I just threw in my $.02. That I think Oscar should sue him.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

If he had negotiated different types of deals for different fighters i d be impressed. Khan for instance, I'd give him a fight by fight deal. He's always one punch away from being knocked out. I would have offered a similar deal to Ortiz. The young guys such as Broner however, I d offer them a multifight deal. He s not going anywhere. Schaefer looks weak. He sounds weak. Haymon should negotiate a good minimum purse/multifight for his fighters. That'd be better for them.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Thats the thing. Oscar didn't build shit. He was busy partying and fucking hoes. Floyd isn't a promoter and neither is Oscar. Just a face and Oscar is going to need all the help he can get.


yeah but Oscar has more of a personality and patience which goes with a potential long term promoter. I am surprised Sugar Ray Leonard didn't become a better promoter since he had what Oscar had, he knows how to get along with people and not get into grudges. Ray didn't have as much of an eye for talent and business as I thought he would justbecause of his backing of Maynard and others who were just not that great. Of all the fighters or ex fighters, Oscar has the most potential with his name and attitude, regardless of who built it, I think he could still make something happen with his name.


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> That's just the nature of the business when you are dealing with a smart man like Haymon. Remember GBP. Top Rank etc are promotional companies and they are paid to promote an invent and part of that money comes from the fighters. If GBP was profiting then that's the bottom lineI wouldn't advise a guy to sign a long term deal either. I think it would be different if PPV wasn't hurting the sport. Hard to sing guys to long term deals when they are fighting 2 times a year.


I understand what you are sayin, but you are looking at this from Haymons/fighters side. Sure , you wouldn't advise them or want to be tied to a multi-fight deal. But on the other side GBP/promoter, your best interest is to try and lock up a guy to an exclusive contract so you don't have to worry about trying to compete against another company. This is where Shaffer failed GBP


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I'm pretty sure Haymon negotiates the fighter's purse directly with golden boy. Gbp pays the purse. But I don't know the details of their agreements. As far as I know, Haymon s a manager. To say that the promoter means nothing in this equation is ridiculous to the point of being offensive.


The purses come from premium network license fees. The promoter is supposed to negotiate with the network. Haymon cuts out the middleman.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

D-MONEY said:


> I understand what you are sayin, but you are looking at this from Haymons/fighters side. Sure , you wouldn't advise them or want to be tied to a multi-fight deal. But on the other side GBP/promoter, your best interest is to try and lock up a guy to an exclusive contract so you don't have to worry about trying to compete against another company. This is where Shaffer failed GBP


But that is why I SAID PPV plays its role in this entire situation. Guys only fighting 2 times a year makes it hard to tie them into long term contracts. 3 yr 6 fight deals is generally all you can hope for if you're a promoter and the only way Shaefer failed is if he failed to generate profits for GBP and that doesn't seem to be the case. Broners last 6 fights have been with GBP which spans over 3 years. So how much longer of a contract do you think Shaefer could have gotten out of him? They are Promoters and they are paid to promote so if all the promotional companies can't get these guys in 6 yr contracts then good for the fighters. They should be able to take their business anywhere they want. Look at how Arum bashed RIGO openly in the media or how he sat guys who disagreed with him. Oscar is going to have to play catch up bc the game has left him.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :think


Richard is going to be functionally unemployed for less than a week. If Mayweather doesn't swoop in, DiBella, or Goosen will. Hell a company like Guggenheim Partners(owners of the Dodgers) might be willing to provide capital for him to build a promotion from scratch.

Poor stupid drug addled Oscar, dude probably in fishnets and smoking crack right now not even realizing how fucked up his business is going to be. Wonder when Saul is going to abandon his ass?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Crazy news! Will be changing the shape of boxing no doubt.

Rihard Shaffeur might be leaving golden boy but i have a feeling he won't be far away. I get the feeling he was the brains behind golden boy. I doubt oscar is running the show but bold moves made here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The great thing about the cold war ending is that we'll see who's who. I think that welterweight is over-saturated at the moment. Too much "young talent". I don't just want young talent, I want pound for pound hopefuls. Think of all the relevant guys aside from Floyd-Pac; Thurman, Maidana, Porter, Garcia, Bradley, Provodnikov, Khan, Matthysse in the future-they need to all face off and actually sort out the division. That's basically what the top 10 looks like now or will look like soon, and yet almost every one of them has faced an opponent outside of the top 10 in their last fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well @MrJotatp4p is the only one speaking sense here. Nobody has any sources where Bogo is damning GBP. All that is known is that Schaeffer is out - we don't even know if he was fired or quit. In any case, this is going to shake things up and I'm certainly open to change. I like Schaeffer and I hope he gets in a better business position, because he's better for boxing than Arum or Oscar as Richard puts on amazing cards. Arum doesn't care about the fans or undercards and hosts shitty main events too (while robbing his fighters purses blind / locking them up in long-term contracts). Richard is a fighter's promoter...can def. respect that


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think this was a pretty bad move for GBP the company though. They were pushing Top Rank to the edge and HBO was starting to struggle without Golden Boy's stable. They got kicked off of HBO, but it seemed like their strategy was to force HBO to let them back on by minimizing Top Rank and take a bigger market share from HBO. They even stole Adonis Stevenson from HBO and you'd bet they would have kept doing that with other fighters until HBO wilted.
> 
> Also Pacquiao's decision to resign with Top Rank isn't nearly as bad looking back since he can stay with TR and still fight Golden Boy fighters.
> 
> BUT boxing fans will get the biggest benefit from this imo as we'll see more GBP vs TR fights now like Pacquiao vs Khan, Garcia vs Provodnikov, Santa Cruz vs Rigo(He's leaving TR anyways), etc


ODLH taking charge of his company is the best thing for boxing. Schaffer doesnt know shit about promoting or match making. Im glad hes out. I dont even wanna see him with any promoter in boxing period.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys are crazy if you think Schaffer is better for boxing than Bob Arum. Top Rank has brought us amazing mega-fights. Anyone can put on good cards when you have 70% of the fighters in boxing period. Im not impressed. I give a shit less about Haymon. Theyre all money hungry. At least guys like Mayweather and DLH are sticking around cuz theyve been in the ring and want whats best for their fighters. These other guys are a bunch of crooks.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> You guys are crazy if you think Schaffer is better for boxing than Bob Arum. Top Rank has brought us amazing mega-fights. Anyone can put on good cards when you have 70% of the fighters in boxing period. Im not impressed. I give a shit less about Haymon. Theyre all money hungry. At least guys like Mayweather and DLH are sticking around cuz theyve been in the ring and want whats best for their fighters. These other guys are a bunch of crooks.


In the last five years I can count on one hand the number of "mega-fights" Arum has even attempted to deliver. On the other hand, Schaeffer has been consistently put his guys into competitive, tough fights. I'll take Schaeffer over Arum any and every day. I'd also be okay if they both left boxing, but Schaeffer is by far the lesser of two evils imo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Khan can't go back to Oscar bc he is already with GBP. Haymon is not a promoter but a manager/adviser. GBP is Khan's promoter already so Arum's comment has no substance to it. One of the reasons Arum hates Haymon is bc Haymon always whipped his ass and the negotiating table for the guys he managed. Remember you have fighters under one promoter giving 20% or 25% of their purse. You have the promoter taking in 50% while the fighters are taking their 30 and taking all the punishment.


Al showing FLoyd how to do the buyout left bop with a permanent inferiority complex



Trash Bags said:


> But he wasn't thinking long term which is more important than making a quick buck. I honestly don't think his job was that hard. I'm sure there are a lot of people out who can do it better. He's obviously not a very good negotiator.


No, money now is often worth more than money later

Richard was UBS, big swizz bank, head of operations for the west coast. He defly knew shit about finance


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*Espinoza: Richard Can Thrive On His Own*

http://www.boxingscene.com/espinoza-de-la-hoya-schaefer-thrive-on-their-own--78511

also mentions some shit about how they'll compete for TV dates. perhaps this competition will force Richard and Oscar to consistently put on good cards

I'm guessing Floyd will still work with Richard, and we know Saul will be at GBP. Will the Black dude maintain his hold over those two Mexican PPV holidays


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The purses come from premium network license fees. The promoter is supposed to negotiate with the network. Haymon cuts out the middleman.


Which actually violates the Muhammad Ali act. The possibility that comes back to bite him in the ass now seems greater.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*Richard Was Doing A Great Job According To Oscar*

danrafaelespn Dan Rafael
*Maybe 2 hrs before Schaefer handed Oscar his resignation, Oscar told me he was trying to work things out with him.* So much for that. #boxing

for everyone who acted like Richard didn't make good undercards happen:









you're the brit


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Which actually violates the Muhammad Ali act. The possibility that comes back to bite him in the ass now seems greater.


Where does it say that?

(b) FIREWALL BETWEEN PROMOTERS AND MANAGERS-

'(1) IN GENERAL- It is unlawful for--

'(A) a promoter to have a direct or indirect financial interest in the management of a boxer; or

'(B) a manager--

'(i) to have a direct or indirect financial interest in the promotion of a boxer; or

'(ii) to be employed by or receive compensation or other benefits from a promoter, except for amounts received as consideration under the manager's contract with the boxer.

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/106/hr1832/text

Al would have to have signed his fighters to both promotional and managerial contracts(which is what the law primarily addresses). Or be an employee or own a promotional company. Al doesn't have a promoter's license and doesn't do the every day function of one either. He's a manager with ridiculous pull and negotiating skills.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> '(B) a manager--
> 
> '(i) to have a direct or indirect financial interest in the promotion of a boxer; or
> 
> ...


The law doesn't specify explicit promotional contracts. If the manager is acting in a way a promoter would, or has a financial interest in their promotion, then that would violate the act. Haymon moving everyone from Golden Boy and hooking up with Schaeffer would definitely be suspicious and contribute to a suit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*Oscar Was Never At No GBP Business Meetings*

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...n-boy-promotions-ceo-richard-schaefer-resigns

"I've been in a hundred strategy sessions, I've been in a hundred meetings, I've been in a hundred planning sessions on our events and the people I've worked closely with are Richard and Bruce," Ellerbe said. "I've never seen Oscar in one of those sessions, not once. We've never had one discussion about business. But I wish (Golden Boy) nothing but the best."

:huh


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

maybe this why Richard bounced


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> And where do you think they're going? There is nowhere to go.


And in walks 50 cent...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

doesn't surprised me, nor does it mean anything...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> doesn't surprised me, nor does it mean anything...


he had a major share in the company and never attended a single meeting

+ doesn't even know which Al Haymon managed guys actually got contracts with his company

this suggests some bad shit


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Oscar was a figurehead, a pretty, promotional face. Was there ever anyone who thought otherwise? :huh


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Oscar was in rehab


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> he had a major share in the company and never attended a single meeting
> 
> + doesn't even know which Al Haymon managed guys actually got contracts with his company
> 
> this suggests some bad shit


still seem to work...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Do you have a source for this? I keep reading this but nobody has a source.


http://www.boxingscene.com/Complaint.pdf

You should read this. The part about Haymon, clause C, (I guess it's clauses in legal speak--I don't know). Anyways, it goes in depth on what everyone here is speculating about Haymon and Shaefer.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

PAC/Mayweather brought to you by TR....

Lmao. Floyd has no choice


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Rumor has it Oscars lawyer was on Slick Ricks ass.

That could explain why he quit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Rumor has it Oscars lawyer was on Slick Ricks ass.
> 
> That could explain why he quit.


It's also Main Event Promotions that is on Shaefer and Haymon's ass right now. They have outlined their possible plans in the complaint I posted. It's an interesting read, and Bogo has the important stuff posted on the "GBP fighters With No Ties..." thread.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's also Main Event Promotions that is on Shaefer and Haymon's ass right now. They have outlined their possible plans in the complaint I posted. It's an interesting read, and Bogo has the important stuff posted on the "GBP fighters With No Ties..." thread.


Thanks for posting it

Its not looking good for them.

Theyre going to have a lot of lawyer fees to pay.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Why are people saying Haymon will just work.with DiBella, they do.realise DiBella hates Haymon and is actually suing him, right?

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Why are people saying Haymon will just work.with DiBella, they do.realise DiBella hates Haymon and is actually suing him, right?
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


Suing him for Berto?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Why are people saying Haymon will just work.with DiBella, they do.realise DiBella hates Haymon and is actually suing him, right?
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


? DiBella still works with Hayom for Edwin Rodriguez. Duva is the one suing Haymon.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Thanks for posting it
> 
> Its not looking good for them.
> 
> Theyre going to have a lot of lawyer fees to pay.


Oh, I meant posted above. I have to give props to @poorface for originally posting that complaint. Very, very interesting read on Al Haymon and Richard Shaefer; although, it's just allegations thus far. It isn't far from what a lot of people on here have posted.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

poorface said:


> ? DiBella still works with Hayom for Edwin Rodriguez. Duva is the one suing Haymon.


Yeah im mixing Dibella and Duva up. Clicked on a few minutes after.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Some folk that seemed to think GBP could do no wrong are jumping ship awful fast. :rofl:


----------



## dodong (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Why are people saying Haymon will just work.with DiBella, they do.realise DiBella hates Haymon and is actually suing him, right?
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


there's always gary shaw promotion. maybe he can get floyd into doing indian casinos.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Did GBP turn a profit promoting Floyd's fights?

I don't think it's enough where they keep him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Did GBP turn a profit promoting Floyd's fights?
> 
> I don't think it's enough where they keep him.


Floyd's leaving on his own terms


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *I think this was a pretty bad move for GBP the company though. They were pushing Top Rank to the edge and HBO was starting to struggle without Golden Boy's stable. They got kicked off of HBO, but it seemed like their strategy was to force HBO to let them back on by minimizing Top Rank and take a bigger market share from HBO. They even stole Adonis Stevenson from HBO and you'd bet they would have kept doing that with other fighters until HBO wilted.
> *
> Also Pacquiao's decision to resign with Top Rank isn't nearly as bad looking back since he can stay with TR and still fight Golden Boy fighters.
> 
> BUT boxing fans will get the biggest benefit from this imo as we'll see more GBP vs TR fights now like Pacquiao vs Khan, Garcia vs Provodnikov, Santa Cruz vs Rigo(He's leaving TR anyways), etc


this. i kinda wanted to see them finish the job and win the war. oh well...


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys i started following boxing after the cold war started (not long ago) so i was wondering, what happens to Showtime and HBO if the war ends? Who will get the PPVs? Would it be like 50/50, fight dependent or what?


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> In the last five years I can count on one hand the number of "mega-fights" Arum has even attempted to deliver. On the other hand, Schaeffer has been consistently put his guys into competitive, tough fights. I'll take Schaeffer over Arum any and every day. I'd also be okay if they both left boxing, but Schaeffer is by far the lesser of two evils imo


You cannot be serious! What mega-fights has Schaefer put on? By mega-fights, I mean truly competitive fights, not hype machines. Mayweather v Canelo you say - sure. Yet that was all in Mayweather's interests, Canelo should never have been allowed by GBP to fight at 152. All other Mayweather fights have been a joke. Broner v Malignaggi? Porter v Malignaggi? Other than May v Canelo only Garcia Vs Matthysse stands out as a great fight.

Top rank in recent years have put on Donaire v Rigo, Pac v Marquez twice ( no matter what you say, they are great fights), Pac v Bradley II (both top P4P fighters), Martinez v Cotto, Chavez v Martinez, look at the Rios V Alvarado fights, look at Bradley v Provo - Top Rank fights have been by far the most entertaining over the last couple of years. GBP fights have been all about hype and Floyd Mayweather, it's ridiculous. DLH has a genuine interest in making great fights - Schaefer is a businessman who is after the dollar and just riding on Floyd and it's why Floyd loved him so much, dollar always above putting together great fights.

Whatever people say about Bob, he has taken his small pool of fighters and not protected them. How long was Canelo fighting no-hopers until he said enough is enough - how is a list of Ortiz, Guerrero, Maidana a good list of Floyd opponents. They even thought Maidana was an easy touch for Broner, they were devastated by that result. Look how Khan was protected - Julio Diaz, Collazo, made #1 contender at 147 for Floyd when he had never fought at the full weight? :rolleyes

If you ride Floyd's a$$ you like Schaefer - everyone else knows this can only be good for boxing as DLH will make decisions based on quality fights, not just based on how many $ they can squeeze whilst giving us uncompetitive fights.

the only negative I see is that I don't think DLH is smart and all this has happened as Al Haymon has wanted it to happen. My only consolation is I know Schaefer has GBP shares - but I do get the feeling Haymon will now get his fighters to be promoted By Mayweather Promotions (which I'm sure he's a major shareholder in) and freeze out GBP and TR...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/espinoza-de-la-hoya-schaefer-thrive-on-their-own--78511
> 
> also mentions some shit about how they'll compete for TV dates. perhaps this competition will force Richard and Oscar to consistently put on good cards
> 
> I'm guessing Floyd will still work with Richard, and we know Saul will be at GBP. Will the Black dude maintain his hold over those two Mexican PPV holidays


Saul is going to abandon Oscar once he figures out that crack come before him in the list of priorities. All Oscar has left is Ortrees.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The Wanderer said:


> Oscar was a figurehead, a pretty, promotional face. Was there ever anyone who thought otherwise? :huh


Oscar thought so.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> You cannot be serious! What mega-fights has Schaefer put on? By mega-fights, I mean truly competitive fights, not hype machines. Mayweather v Canelo you say - sure. Yet that was all in Mayweather's interests, Canelo should never have been allowed by GBP to fight at 152. All other Mayweather fights have been a joke. Broner v Malignaggi? Porter v Malignaggi? Other than May v Canelo only Garcia Vs Matthysse stands out as a great fight.
> 
> Top rank in recent years have put on Donaire v Rigo, Pac v Marquez twice ( no matter what you say, they are great fights), Pac v Bradley II (both top P4P fighters), Martinez v Cotto, Chavez v Martinez, look at the Rios V Alvarado fights, look at Bradley v Provo - Top Rank fights have been by far the most entertaining over the last couple of years. GBP fights have been all about hype and Floyd Mayweather, it's ridiculous. DLH has a genuine interest in making great fights - Schaefer is a businessman who is after the dollar and just riding on Floyd and it's why Floyd loved him so much, dollar always above putting together great fights.
> 
> ...


Yeah all the Floyd nut huggers love the idea of Schaefer and Haymon robbing Oscar. Its pathetic. I used to like a lot of people here. But i can hardly stand to read their garbage anymore. Oscar is coming out swinging and i hope he buries that snake fuck Schaefer and that creepy fuck Haymon. Ill take the devil i know(Bob Arum) over the devil i dont know(those snake fucks) any day. Fuck em


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> You cannot be serious! What mega-fights has Schaefer put on? By mega-fights, I mean truly competitive fights, not hype machines. Mayweather v Canelo you say - sure. Yet that was all in Mayweather's interests, Canelo should never have been allowed by GBP to fight at 152. All other Mayweather fights have been a joke. Broner v Malignaggi? Porter v Malignaggi? Other than May v Canelo only Garcia Vs Matthysse stands out as a great fight.
> 
> Top rank in recent years have put on Donaire v Rigo, Pac v Marquez twice ( no matter what you say, they are great fights), Pac v Bradley II (both top P4P fighters), Martinez v Cotto, Chavez v Martinez, look at the Rios V Alvarado fights, look at Bradley v Provo - Top Rank fights have been by far the most entertaining over the last couple of years. GBP fights have been all about hype and Floyd Mayweather, it's ridiculous. DLH has a genuine interest in making great fights - Schaefer is a businessman who is after the dollar and just riding on Floyd and it's why Floyd loved him so much, dollar always above putting together great fights.
> 
> ...


Great post. Gotta requote you and let it ring. At least theres someone with some sense and isnt trying to rev their ego up their own ass like a child. Assholes...u know who u are!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Seems to me that whats happened here is Oscar has finally realized that Shaefer has been playing games with his company. He seemed shocked when the news came out that most of the fighters his company were getting big fights and tv dates for weren't even signed to them, which is fucking crazy when you think about it. Add that to the fact that he wants to end the pointless "Cold war" were as Shaefer seems content to not work with top rank i guess its just pissed off to the point where he's had enough.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

I wonder where the fighters associated with both GB and Haymon go from here, I think that is key. I can imagine a Jerry Maguire type situation where both Oscar and Schaffer are vying for boxers, although it looks like it has been coming a long time so I don't think Schaffer would leave and not have a plan in place for going forward. Things will move pretty fast I think. Oscar would have a case for suing Schaffer if he takes the Haymon fighters with him after not giving tying them to GB in their contracts.

A few weeks ago I could see a split coming between Schaffer/Haymon/Mayweather/Showtime vs Oscar's GB/TR/HBO and that looks like a possibility. I hope whatever happens that another cold war doesn't develop, that big fights aren't made due to promotional/network disputes and that fighters aren't held up and inactive in the fallout.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Well @MrJotatp4p is the only one speaking sense here. Nobody has any sources where Bogo is damning GBP. All that is known is that Schaeffer is out - we don't even know if he was fired or quit. In any case, this is going to shake things up and I'm certainly open to change. I like Schaeffer and I hope he gets in a better business position, because he's better for boxing than Arum or Oscar as Richard puts on amazing cards. Arum doesn't care about the fans or undercards and hosts shitty main events too (while robbing his fighters purses blind / locking them up in long-term contracts). Richard is a fighter's promoter...can def. respect that


That's the most bullshit post I've read in this thread so far. Shaefer is a banker, his nature is about money not boxing or its fighters. Oscar on the other was a fighter, he's about the boxing which has been shown by his efforts to end the feud between gbp and toprank so the best fights can be made for the fighters and fans. Shaefer is a great business man no doubt, he can make money but he is in no way a boxing guy who cares for the sport or those involved, its all about the dollars to him.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> That's the most bullshit post I've read in this thread so far. Shaefer is a banker, his nature is about money not boxing or its fighters. Oscar on the other was a fighter, he's about the boxing which has been shown by his efforts to end the feud between gbp and toprank so the best fights can be made for the fighters and fans. Shaefer is a great business man no doubt, he can make money but he is in no way a boxing guy who cares for the sport or those involved, its all about the dollars to him.


I agree with that but business is about making money and that is what Shaefer did for GBP. Being a CEO is about leading the company in the right direction that brings in profits year end. Now as for the feud in boxing that goes way back when GBP first started and they all have their role in that bullshit and yes the war between Top Rank and GBP ending is a great thing.

Now as for Shaefer not signing guys to long term deals that is a very complex situation bc 1 with guys only fighting 2 times a year for the most part kind of hurts promoters long term. A 6 fight deal could span 3 yrs when you had guys back in the day fighting 3 or 4 times a year. If Haymon is advising his guys not to sign those type of deals then what options do the promoters have? Turn away business and the opportunity to make money? I don't think so. Now for Oscar being upset about it, I agree with that if that is true bc you do want guys under contract bc that is guaranteed income and they can't just walk away to pay another promoter. The one thing that still remains a fact is that GBP made profits in the end and if Oscar wants to go a different direction and tie guys up in long term deals then he has the right to do so and I wish him luck.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

GBP with Shaefer as CEO has been accused of poaching fighters built by other promoters before. Lawsuits halted them then to some extent. This time it might have been done in a more clever way but De La Hoya should have been aware of the risks.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I haven't really given a shit about any of this bullshit.

In short, does it mean we can see more fights being made?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

unheeding said:


> Hey guys i started following boxing after the cold war started (not long ago) so i was wondering, what happens to Showtime and HBO if the war ends? Who will get the PPVs? Would it be like 50/50, fight dependent or what?


The Lomachenko vs. GRJ fight is what I'd like to see come out of an end to the cold war. Going to purse bid and which ever promoter wins they get to showcase the fight on their network and their undercard. I would hate for everything to end up on HBO again with a few, low-key fights on Showtime.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Did GBP turn a profit promoting Floyd's fights?
> 
> I don't think it's enough where they keep him.


They got a 2 mil flat fee. That's why they laughed at Floyd's threat to leave

Looks like Oscars about to sue Richard

@RickGlaser1: Those of you concerned about Richard #Schaefer , he won't be standing in a welfare line, but he will likely be sued by #Oscar . #boxing #GBP


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Seems to me that whats happened here is Oscar has finally realized that Shaefer has been playing games with his company. He seemed shocked when the news came out that most of the fighters his company were getting big fights and tv dates for weren't even signed to them, which is fucking crazy when you think about it. Add that to the fact that he wants to end the pointless "Cold war" were as Shaefer seems content to not work with top rank i guess its just pissed off to the point where he's had enough.


Oscar was asleep at the wheel(hooked on drugs) He wasn't business savvy and wasn't helping the company. Oscar has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

if Oscar's actions indicate anything, Richard was likely doing a great job at GBP

Oscar tried to convince Richard to stay just hours before he opted to resign


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> if Oscar's actions indicate anything, Richard was likely doing a great job at GBP
> 
> Oscar tried to convince Richard to stay just hours before he opted to resign


Where did you hear that from?


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> if Oscar's actions indicate anything, Richard was likely doing a great job at GBP
> 
> Oscar tried to convince Richard to stay just hours before he opted to resign


That's bc Shaefer was doing the one major thing required of him and that is making money aka profits for the company. Sure he can be upset at fighters not having long term deals or whatever but that falls under the brilliance of Haymon and it seems as though he is setting all the guys that hire him up with that Mayweather model that he created for Floyd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Where did you hear that from?


dan rafael



MrJotatp4p said:


> That's bc Shaefer was doing the one major thing required of him and that is making money aka profits for the company. Sure he can be upset at fighters not having long term deals or whatever but that falls under the brilliance of Haymon and it seems as though he is setting all the guys that hire him up with that Mayweather model that he created for Floyd.


Lot these dudes developed crushes on Oscar from his boxing days and got blinded by the ALL PROMOTER BAD notion, so they auto AZZume Richard got fired


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Flomos gon' flomo hard


----------



## Robinson (May 3, 2014)

APOLLO said:


> No compete clause means schaeffers going back to banking
> 
> Sianarra


Non-competes aren't enforceable in California.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Robinson said:


> Non-competes aren't enforceable in California.


Then what's the point of throwing it in the contracts

Unless they signed in it in New York like Richard did with GBp fighters


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.billboard.com/biz/articl...g-to-beyonce-mathew-knowles-may-shed-light-on


> representatives of Live Nation suggested to Beyonce or her representatives that [Mathew Knowles] had conspired with one Al Haymon to defraud Beyonce."
> 
> Finally, the allegation that Knowles conspired with Haymon to defraud Beyonce is striking, to say the least. One of the most successful R&B promoters of all time, Haymon has a relationship with Live Nation dating back to the early days of concert-promoter consolidation.


Haymon tried to pull this game again except he replaced Beyonce's dad with the Swiss Banker and Oscar was playing the role of Beyonce


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Then what's the point of throwing it in the contracts
> 
> Unless they signed in it in New York like Richard did with GBp fighters


You put it in and hope the judge sides with you. My understanding is that they are increasingly hard to enforce because ya gotta make a living. Even if not enforced to the point of keeping him out of the business it becomes leverage in settlement negotiations cuz ya never know for sure what the judge and jury will decide. But, I'm not the legal expert here compared to most. Just know what I read.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Question about this break up? 
How dose this affect the deal with Barclay center?

Who is going to capitalize on this new Arena on the strip?
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/10869495/floyd-mayweather-helps-break-ground-las-vegas-arena


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Flomos gon' flomo hard


Didn't know Richard Schaffer was actually Mayweather, but super. Mayweather should get two busts in the hall of fame.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins talks about the company and his own relationship with Goldenboy:

http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-on-his-golden-boy-status-schaefers-departure--78539

Sounds like he might jump ship as well.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Hopkins talks about the company and his own relationship with Goldenboy:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/hopkins-on-his-golden-boy-status-schaefers-departure--78539
> 
> Sounds like he might jump ship as well.


What Schaefer did while CEO was incredibly unethical but i haven't heard many people discussing possible legal consequences for his actions. Does GB not have any legal recourse for him essentially gutting their company while conspiring to set up his own whose talent was build with GB's resources and brand? IDKSATL


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> What Schaefer did while CEO was incredibly unethical but i haven't heard many people discussing possible legal consequences for his actions. Does GB not have any legal recourse for him essentially gutting their company while conspiring to set up his own whose talent was build with GB's resources and brand? IDKSATL


They definitely do. I don't know the specifics of corporate law but I know they would have plenty of options under contract law and the same talk about Haymon violating the Muhammad Ali Boxing Reform Act might also apply to Haymon. Read here http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...es-To-Haymon&p=1281329&viewfull=1#post1281329


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Schaefer is a Snake. All those fighters he had Oscar believe were signed up to contracts but weren't.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> They definitely do. I don't know the specifics of corporate law but I know they would have plenty of options under contract law and the same talk about Haymon violating the Muhammad Ali Boxing Reform Act might also apply to Haymon. Read here http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...es-To-Haymon&p=1281329&viewfull=1#post1281329


Ya i read that yesterday probably the most interesting thing i really hope this guy gets exposed. Apparently Beyonce sued Haymon which ended his concert dealings.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Ya i read that yesterday probably the most interesting thing i really hope this guy gets exposed. Apparently Beyonce sued Haymon which ended his concert dealings.


Never heard about the Beyonce stuff! Got any info? An article or something?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Never heard about the Beyonce stuff! Got any info? An article or something?


Haven't looked into it just saw another person mention it. I guess Haymon and Beyonce's Father tried to defraud her.

http://www.billboard.com/biz/articl...g-to-beyonce-mathew-knowles-may-shed-light-on


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Actually this article touches on it

http://therotation.sportsonearthblog.com/dwindling-options/

"Rumors are running rampant that many fighters who were believed to have been promoted by Golden Boy were not actually under contract with the company and/or were allowed to have their contracts run out. (This is where litigation may come from De La Hoya - who has retained the powerful attorney Bert Fields - against Schaefer for not upholding his fiduciary duty as the CEO of his company.)"


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Richard is the real deal :hat I wish I was him


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Actually this article touches on it
> 
> http://therotation.sportsonearthblog.com/dwindling-options/
> 
> "Rumors are running rampant that many fighters who were believed to have been promoted by Golden Boy were not actually under contract with the company and/or were allowed to have their contracts run out. (This is where litigation may come from De La Hoya - who has retained the powerful attorney Bert Fields - against Schaefer for not upholding his fiduciary duty as the CEO of his company.)"


not going to be able to win a suit against him if that is all they have on him. Fighter isn't obligated to resign with a promoter and if contract runs out then what do you do? Do you turn away flat fees or do you take % fight by fight with said fighters?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is like a month old but I don't remember anyone posting this video of De La Hoya speaking on his perspective of Schaefer and Haymon and Arum and stuff. He acknowledges some disagreement here.






http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/osc...d-schaefer-bob-arum-al-haymon-and-more-244795


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

All of these guys - Showtime, HBO, Oscar, Bob, Richard, Al, which ever fighters they have, whatever don't have, et al. - can fuck off. Not about to waste anymore time beyond this post worrying about these cunts and what they're up to. Wake me up when this shit is sorted. Until then, ZZZZZ


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> All of these guys - Showtime, HBO, Oscar, Bob, Richard, Al, which ever fighters they have, whatever don't have, et al. - can fuck off. Not about to waste anymore time beyond this post worrying about these cunts and what they're up to. Wake me up when this shit is sorted. Until then, ZZZZZ


Good plan.

Also someone get a hold of turbo please?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Good plan.
> 
> Also someone get a hold of turbo please?


He supposed to be in New York?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He supposed to be in New York?


Yeah but he hasn't been on CHB in a week.

Not another one :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah but he hasn't been on CHB in a week.
> 
> Not another one :-(


I miss him, he's my e-BFF @turbotime You are missed. :-(

I thought he'd make it out there, though I don't know if he's in Toronto or Los Angeles. He doesn't really have any obligations and he's got the bankroll so, I dunno.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I miss him, he's my e-BFF @turbotime You are missed. :-(
> 
> I thought he'd make it out there, though I don't know if he's in Toronto or Los Angeles. He doesn't really have any obligations and he's got the bankroll so, I dunno.


His main plan was the HOF ceremony but he planned on making a stop in NYC on Saturday. Last I checked he was looking up tickets, then...gone.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> His main plan was the HOF ceremony but he planned on making a stop in NYC on Saturday. Last I checked he was looking up tickets, then...gone.


The CHB USA/Canada people just aren't anywhere near as tight as the UK lads, Bogo. Doesn't make it any easier that my state is fucking bigger than the whole of England and is nearly a 3,000 mile flight from this meet. Okay, 2,400+.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The CHB USA/Canada people just aren't anywhere near as tight as the UK lads, Bogo. Doesn't make it any easier that my state is fucking bigger than the whole of England and is nearly a 3,000 mile flight from this meet. Okay, 2,400+.


But I thought he already HAD the HOF tix. And his facebook is gone. I'm scared


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> But I thought he already HAD the HOF tix. And his facebook is gone. I'm scared


So this will probably be a one-time thing? :lol:


----------

